# Vape stuff to donate



## Calvin Naidoo (27/8/20)

Hi guys n girls

I have a few vape mods and tanks to donate.
Im looking for someone who is willing to take all the stuff and pif to people in need on the forum as i dont have the time,im hardly active on here anymore.

Just looking to help those in need.

Hope to hear from someone soon.
Im in the east rand 

Regards 
Calvin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 19 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

Great offer @Calvin Naidoo .

I'm sure one of our East Rand forumites will help out with this PIF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Cornelius (27/8/20)

@Room Fogger helps everyone! maybe he will be a good option

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/8/20)

@Silver do we still have a piff master?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

We used to have one but I assume that he piffed off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> We used to have one but I assume that he piffed off.


The real question is if he did a wirld class job and piffed off with the piffs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/20)

Very nice gesture @Calvin Naidoo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance (27/8/20)

@Jengz if you still need sorting. Great guy offering a piff

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (27/8/20)

@ivc_mixer lives for PIF, may know someone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (28/8/20)

Keep them mentions coming people,seems like a mod and tank might find a home to someone in need

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnnaWatson (28/8/20)

It is quality worth products for donate or less quality products that donate to people its bit difficult question but its necessary to get information about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/8/20)

AnnaWatson said:


> It is quality worth products for donate or less quality products that donate to people its bit difficult question but its necessary to get information about this.


If they work they are quality

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/20)

I agree with @NecroticAngel - A person who is really in need of a PIF would not care if the paint is coming off but rather that it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13


----------



## Abdul muhaimin (29/8/20)

@Calvin Naidoo 
Hi good day to everyone ...hey Mr naidoo Im kindly seeking something for my wife the two of us is sharing my device due to her one that is faulty she is currently owning a geek vape gbox that had it's time have random atomiser resistance high issue or will cut out while vaping she hardly gets a full day of vape out of it without it giving a issue....so we using it as a charger to charge the batts...so we both would appreciate it if there is maybe something left for her and perhaps any unwanted juice for the two of us thank in advance Mr naidoo....may be blessed and stay blessed

Sent from my Switch GO using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/8/20)

Oi vey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi guys n girls
> 
> I have a few vape mods and tanks to donate.
> Im looking for someone who is willing to take all the stuff and pif to people in need on the forum as i dont have the time,im hardly active on here anymore.
> ...



very kind of you @Calvin Naidoo


In response to @SmokeyJoe ’s question about the PIF master, yes we did have a PIF master (In fact we’ve had two) but the whole process of accepting gear, finding people to PIF it to and assessing their “PIF worthiness” followed by shipping gear to them became a big job. Too much for one or even two people to handle.

so we decided instead of everything going through a PIF master, it’s best if those who want to PIF something either choose someone they want to give gear to or make a thread like this and handle it themselves.

The act of giving is very strong on this forum and in many ways is a defining attribute of many of the members here. That is something we are very proud of. Makes one feel great to be in a group of people like this. 

@Hooked coined a phrase “the wheels of kindness keep on turning”. This phrase sums up a lot about what this is all about. Long may it continue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (29/8/20)

Silver said:


> very kind of you @Calvin Naidoo
> 
> 
> In response to @SmokeyJoe ’s question about the PIF master, yes we did have a PIF master (In fact we’ve had two) but the whole process of accepting gear, finding people to PIF it to and assessing their “PIF worthiness” followed by shipping gear to them became a big job. Too much for one or even two people to handle.
> ...



Thank you @Silver, but if I may correct you, my phrase and philosophy is "keep the wheels of kindness turning"

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Thank you @Silver, but if I may correct you, my phrase and philosophy is "keep the wheels of kindness turning"



thanks @Hooked 
My mistaken phrase was an observation 
The correct one is a call to action - it’s better

either way, kindness is here & has been here from the beginning
It’s one of the things I love about this forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (29/8/20)

A massive shout out to @Calvin Naidoo... I contact him for something to help out a mate of mine and in hours he packaged it for the courier to collect!

This man is a legend and a true example of generous. Once again my brother, the pif was very well received, in use seconds after delivered and this gesture goes a long way.

In Islam there's a strong teaching that the best of mankind is he who benefits others, good on you for helping out bud.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (29/8/20)

Jengz said:


> A massive shout out to @Calvin Naidoo... I contact him for something to help out a mate of mine and in hours he packaged it for the courier to collect!
> 
> This man is a legend and a true example of generous. Once again my brother, the pif was very well received, in use seconds after delivered and this gesture goes a long way.
> 
> In Islam there's a strong teaching that the best of mankind is he who benefits others, good on you for helping out bud.


Pics or it didn't happen!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (30/8/20)

Jengz said:


> A massive shout out to @Calvin Naidoo... I contact him for something to help out a mate of mine and in hours he packaged it for the courier to collect!
> 
> This man is a legend and a true example of generous. Once again my brother, the pif was very well received, in use seconds after delivered and this gesture goes a long way.
> 
> In Islam there's a strong teaching that the best of mankind is he who benefits others, good on you for helping out bud.


Its a pleasure buddy,hope your mate gets many happy miles on the vape.

I have 3 mech mods also to donate.
Lemme know if you have mates in need that know how to use mechs,or even if you interested in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/8/20)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Its a pleasure buddy,hope your mate gets many happy miles on the vape.
> 
> I have 3 mech mods also to donate.
> Lemme know if you have mates in need that know how to use mechs,or even if you interested in them.


Smart gesture

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (18/9/20)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Its a pleasure buddy,hope your mate gets many happy miles on the vape.
> 
> I have 3 mech mods also to donate.
> Lemme know if you have mates in need that know how to use mechs,or even if you interested in them.


Hi, ive got a mate who lost his job due to Lockdown, and have been helping with coils, juices, cotton etc...
Yesterday his mod got rehomed(stolen). I would love to buy him another one, but cant right now, and the mod he was using was my squonk that I gave him

Im prepared to make some sort of payment arrangement for a setup for him, I just cant afford to buy a complete setup for him right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eugene10111 (9/10/20)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi guys n girls
> 
> I have a few vape mods and tanks to donate.
> Im looking for someone who is willing to take all the stuff and pif to people in need on the forum as i dont have the time,im hardly active on here anymore.
> ...




Evening Calvin, Im in desperate need o a tank, i dropped mine and the coil thread on the base plate stripped, No im basically screwed in the nice sense of the word.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (9/10/20)

Pity. I had a large box filled with atties, mods and other vape stuff to (eventually) PIF, but some schmuck came during the night and stole my toolbox that I forgot on the front porch and took the box of vape stuff for good measure. Hope he vapes the wrong stuff and die from it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Motheo (6/12/20)

I got a luxe black, sadly the original tank broke, however got creed and pulse 80w which i am not using at the moment. Happy to donate them

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (6/12/20)

@Motheo nice gesture bro!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

